# [ebuild] pyload-0.4.5

## opotonil

PyLoad (http://www.pyload.org) viene a ser un jDownloader o mas bien un Tucan (tambien esta escrito en python) con interface Web. Este ebuild es para la version en desarrollo, me recomendaron esta version en el IRC ya que en ella cambian el framework de python para la interface Web. He probado que se instala y funcionan tanto la interface Web como el CLI, no he probado el GUI ya que no tengo entorno X en el servidor casero en el que lo estoy instalando. No lo subo a Gentoo bugzilla hasta que no haya una descarga oficial de la version, estoy usando un snapshot de Bitbucket ya que no tengo ganas de instalar Mercurial.

```

# Copyright 1999-2009 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: $

EAPI="2"

inherit eutils

DESCRIPTION="Download manager for many One-Click-Hoster, container formats like DLC, video sites or just plain http/ftp links."

HOMEPAGE="http://www.pyload.org/"

SRC_URI="https://bitbucket.org/spoob/pyload/get/37aee5d56040.tar.gz"

LICENSE="GPL-2"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="~x86 ~amd64"

IUSE="crypt +curl +captcha javascript qt4 ssl webinterface"

RDEPEND=">=dev-lang/python-2.5[sqlite]

        crypt? ( dev-python/pycrypto )

        curl? ( dev-python/pycurl )

        captcha? ( app-text/tesseract 

                   dev-python/imaging 

                   javascript? ( dev-lang/spidermonkey ) )

        javascript? ( net-misc/pyload[captcha] )

        qt4? ( dev-python/PyQt4 )

        ssl? ( dev-python/pyopenssl )

        webinterface? ( dev-python/bottle )"

src_unpack() {

        unpack ${A}

}

src_install() {

        dodir /usr/share/${PN}/

        rm "${WORKDIR}/${PN}/module/lib/bottle.py"

        cp -R "${WORKDIR}/${PN}" "${D}/usr/share/" || die "Install failed"

        make_wrapper pyload /usr/share/${PN}/pyLoadCore.py

        make_wrapper pyloadCli /usr/share/${PN}/pyLoadCli.py

        if use qt4 ; then

                make_wrapper pyloadGui /usr/share/${PN}/pyLoadGui.py

                doicon icons/logo.png || die "doicon failed"

                make_desktop_entry pyLoadGui PyLoad

        fi

}

```

Incluyen Bottle (el Web framework de python que usan) lo que me parece contrario a la filosofia de Linux por lo que elimino el fichero correspondiente (solo es uno) y lo incluyo como dependencia. No esta en Portage pero se puede encontrar en Gentoo bugzilla:

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=339647

Salu2.

PD: faltaria crear un script de inicio para poder iniciarlo con el sistema en modo daemon.

----------

## ZaPa

Hola opotonil.

No he probado dicha aplicación pero parece que tenga buena pinta...

Hace un tiempo tube la opción de probar tucan durante un tiempo, y funcionó bastante bien pero eso (durante un tiempo).

Más tarde, algunas paginas de descarga cambiaron su sistema de captcha y ya no volví a verlo funcionar (desconozcó si actualmente funciona)..

Por eso me decanté por JDownloader el soporte por parte de sus programadores es 100%..

Se puede ejecutar en linux sin ningún problema, descargando el fichero .jar y ejecutando dicho archivo con java...

```

java -jar JDownloader.jar

```

Y a funcionar.

PD: Este post es una simple recomendación, pues posiblemente desconozcas la opción de ejecutar Jdownloader en linux como yo la desconocia hace un tiempo. Espero haber aportado algo.

Saludos.

----------

## opotonil

Gracias por el apunte, la cuestion es que lo utilizo en el servidorcillo casero que no dispone de X. Me intereso este programa por incorporar un entorno Web, normalmente uso Tucan en modo CLI.

Aunque la verdad que no me ha convencido demasiado, por lo que lo he probado descargar descarga, pero lo que me disgusta principalmente es que parece estar mas pensado o de acuerdo al estilo Windows que al Linux ya que lo mismo que comentaba de "bottle" en mi primer post pasa con varios modulos mas de python, los incorpora directamente por lo que o se borran en la instalacion y se incorporan como dependencia segun las USE o no tiene sentido poner USEs (por lo menos la de webinterface) en el ebuild a parte de posibilitar la duplicacion de librerias...

Salu2.

----------

